# Contact for Lowveld Lodge needed



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 7, 2009)

Could someone please post the current contact person and email for Lowveld Lodge. I think I need to pay my mfees so I can do an early deposit into RCI. Are there any other exchange companies that take Lowveld Lodge? DAE used to but no longer does. Thanks,
Liz


----------



## bailey (Sep 7, 2009)

Simone Sammons

simones@firstresorts.co.za


----------



## Dori (Sep 7, 2009)

Liz, I contacted Simone back in April, as I wanted to pay my 2011 MF's 2 years in advance, as I have always done.  She e-mailed me back and said to wait until December.  I don't know why, but that's what i'm doing.

Dori


----------



## cedars (Sep 19, 2009)

I have just paid and had my 2011 week spacebanked.  I needed a couple of reminder emails after payment to get my clearance code to send to RCI in SA.   It is however showing  low trading power compared to other weeks. MaryAnn


----------



## Dori (Sep 19, 2009)

Guess I'd better contact Simone  while the US $ is good.  Thanks for your post.

Dori


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 20, 2009)

I emailed her weeks ago and no response. Guess I should try again. Does anyone know any other exchange companies other than RCI that take Lowveld Lodge?
Liz


----------



## Pro (Oct 7, 2009)

I have also e-mailed Simone about 2 weeks ago wishing to pay my 2010 Lowveld Lodge levie.  Still no response from her.

Joe


----------



## Dori (Oct 9, 2009)

Cedars, how are the estimated 2011 MF's looking?  Much of an  increase over 2010?  Thanks.

Dori


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 9, 2009)

Me too, still no response.
Liz


----------



## cedars (Oct 14, 2009)

*Fees for 2011*

My fees for 2011 were R2232.44 or US$279.05-the bad news is their trade value seems to be a little more than half of what my previous weeks were. Cedars


----------



## Dori (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Cedars.  I was afraid of this. The days of SA tiger traders is long gone by now, but it was a great ride, wasn't it?


----------

